# king pigeon eggs



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got a mated pair of king oigeons less than a week ago. They have made a nest and have laid one egg. What is the gestation period of this egg ? I thought they usually laid at least two. This is my first king pigeons and I would like to have more. Is there a way to tell the sex of a young pigeon so that I can get pairs? Thank You in advance for your time... Gale


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Critter Paws said:


> I just got a mated pair of king oigeons less than a week ago. They have made a nest and have laid one egg. What is the gestation period of this egg ? I thought they usually laid at least two. This is my first king pigeons and I would like to have more. Is there a way to tell the sex of a young pigeon so that I can get pairs? Thank You in advance for your time... Gale


The incubation period is 18 days.

The other egg will come two days after this one is laid. Sometimes a young hen will lay only one egg the first time she lays.

The males are usually bossy and noisy, and do little dances where they turn 360 degrees, although this may not be noticeable until they are over 2 months of age. Hens are quieter. However, there are exceptions.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> The incubation period is 18 days.
> 
> The other egg will come the day after this one is laid. Sometimes a young hen will lay only one egg the first time she lays.
> 
> The males are usually bossy and noisy, and do little dances where they turn 360 degrees, although this may not be noticeable until they are over 2 months of age. Hens are quieter. However, there are exceptions.


i could not have said it better my self


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> The incubation period is 18 days.
> 
> *The other egg will come the day after this one is laid.* Sometimes a young hen will lay only one egg the first time she lays.
> 
> The males are usually bossy and noisy, and do little dances where they turn 360 degrees, although this may not be noticeable until they are over 2 months of age. Hens are quieter. However, there are exceptions.


Treesa.....didn't you mean 2 days?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Treesa.....didn't you mean 2 days?


Yep, that didn't come out right, did it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Yep, that didn't come out right, did it?


Oh well.........so Critter Paws......they lay Mon & Wed, Tues & Thurs, Wed & Fri,etc........


----------

